# Huztl Farmertec 372 Build Kit



## cvx1170 (Feb 24, 2017)

Dear all,

I did receive my 372 kit some days ago and have started the built yesterday, it went pretty well crankcase is already done, piston cylinder (Big bore purchased separately) is also done and the muffler is on also.
This is my second kit, first was a 660 kit.
I have the husqvarna technical view which is from my point of view harder to read and no so user friendly. My actual main issue is the identification of screws (what needs to go where). As I am not so familiar with husqvarna than I am with stihl it's hard to me to find my way.

Questions:

1/ Is there an easy way to find like stihl screw / parts identification on IPL + exact size of part like on stihl IPL ?
On Husqvarna IPL I have only OEM number and that’s it.
http://s.smaf-touseau.com/documents/hva-372-362-xp_345.pdf

2/ I am missing in my kit the 2 plastic seal that are on the oil pipe that do the connection from the outlet of the pump until the crankcase : 2 very small rubber are missing, does anyone get the case ?
Missing are code
504 30 00-26
503 64 47-01


Thanks for the support

Pierre


----------



## EB Saw (Feb 25, 2017)

Post some pics, i am thinking of getting the same kit!


----------



## EB Saw (Feb 25, 2017)

what size is the bore, Is it the 365 or 372 size


----------



## cvx1170 (Feb 25, 2017)

EB Saw said:


> Post some pics, i am thinking of getting the same kit!


Hi I will do it today. 
Bore I will double check but it is huztl 372bb kit 

Regards 
Pierre


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 25, 2017)

The BB 372 is 52 mm as opposed to the OEM 50 mm. I have over a hundred cords on a Farmertec 372 BB that really kicks arse after a bit of work.


----------



## cvx1170 (Feb 25, 2017)

Here are photo from what I have as extra if someone could help it will be much appreciated


Bore is 52mm from huztl


----------



## ckelp (Feb 25, 2017)

1) is a limiter for the av system, it should be behind the clutch cover and or behind the starter cover aft of the flywheel. 
4) may be apart of #1

5) is the chain catch roller it should bolt to one of the dogs under the bar or have a mounting hole in the case. 
7) goes to the flux capacitor
the rest i don't know


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 26, 2017)

3 cylinder cover grommet? 5 looks like the dog nut and spacer. 6 Throttle pin Huztl style? Maybe a brake band pin tossed in?


----------



## Big_Wood (Feb 26, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> The BB 372 is 52 mm as opposed to the OEM 50 mm. I have over a hundred cords on a Farmertec 372 BB that really kicks arse after a bit of work.



hay John, you run the lower ring? dropped into the intake port on a hutzl 372 big bore i had. i ported it and ran it for quite a bit with just a single ring. never saw any bar smaller then a 33" and was always in that size wood. only reason i pulled it off my saw was a guy brought in a scored 372. he needed it running ASAP so i traded the hutzl for his OEM cylinder and then charged him couple bucks for the swap. he was happy with it and i had my fun with it.


----------



## Taylor K (Feb 26, 2017)

Heads up man I have poor quality piston and cylinder from huztl my farmertec cylinder had to small gashes which was not the only issue the ring was broke like an half inch short with the broken piece in the bag. And they would not take it back but on the other hand I've had great luck ordering from them but lately not so much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 26, 2017)

Taylor K said:


> Heads up man I have poor quality piston and cylinder from huztl my farmertec cylinder had to small gashes which was not the only issue the ring was broke like an half inch short with the broken piece in the bag. And they would not take it back but on the other hand I've had great luck ordering from them but lately not so much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Are they sending replacement?


----------



## Taylor K (Feb 26, 2017)

I like wolf creek saw I've had great luck with them i have switched to nothing but meteor pistons and cylinders I like the quality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Taylor K (Feb 26, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> Are they sending replacement?



It did not go as well as I wanted they replaced the ring but would not the cylinder kinda sour about it that's why I like wolf creek good guy and they are small so they will take calls and anything like that they replace and give you some store credit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 26, 2017)

Taylor K said:


> It did not go as well as I wanted they replaced the ring but would not the cylinder kinda sour about it that's why I like wolf creek good guy and they are small so they will take calls and anything like that they replace and give you some store credit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me, accepting defective parts is out of the question on principle alone. I paid their listed price with good money and expect good parts. Several guys here have mentioned that they try the easy way out initially. Don't let them off the hook. You paid by plastic and can reverse the charges if all else fails. Before you give up, tell Huztl to arrange pickup and return shipping of defective kit...doubt you have to go that far into the conversation before they tell you a new cylinder is on the way.


----------



## Taylor K (Feb 26, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> Are they sending replacement?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 27, 2017)

westcoaster90 said:


> hay John, you run the lower ring? dropped into the intake port on a hutzl 372 big bore i had. i ported it and ran it for quite a bit with just a single ring. never saw any bar smaller then a 33" and was always in that size wood. only reason i pulled it off my saw was a guy brought in a scored 372. he needed it running ASAP so i traded the hutzl for his OEM cylinder and then charged him couple bucks for the swap. he was happy with it and i had my fun with it.


There you are Shane!
Ya, one of the three 372BB's that I have is just running just a top ring. Can't say there is much or any diff.
Just traded one 372 BB for a good running 365 XT. The guy thinks he died and went to heaven.


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 27, 2017)

cvx1170 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I did receive my 372 kit some days ago and have started the built yesterday, it went pretty well crankcase is already done, piston cylinder (Big bore purchased separately) is also done and the muffler is on also.
> This is my second kit, first was a 660 kit.
> ...


Go to page "J" of the pdf file you posted and you will see the dogs and hardware in the bottom left of the pic. I believe your #5 and maybe a couple other items belongs there for mounting the dogs.


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 27, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> 3 cylinder cover grommet? 5 looks like the dog nut and spacer. 6 Throttle pin Huztl style? Maybe a brake band pin tossed in?


#2 looks like an extra #5 cap screw...hard to tell with different angles though.


----------



## Adam08ski (Feb 27, 2017)

#7 looks like a woodruff key off the flywheel?


----------



## jd548esco72 (Feb 27, 2017)

been running a hz-372 for a year or so-- now days i'm confusing it with a real 372--


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 27, 2017)

jd548esco72 said:


> been running a hz-372 for a year or so-- now days i'm confusing it with a real 372--


Was your 372XP China clone an assembled powerhead or a completely unassembled kit saw? Is it the hz-372 you have been running for a year...how many hours estimated on it?


----------



## Adam08ski (Feb 27, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> Was your 372XP China clone an assembled powerhead or a completely unassembled kit saw? Is it the hz-372 you have been running for a year...how many hours estimated on it?


dont buy a ready built one, I have heard rumours of badly pressed in bearings and terribly seated seals...


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 27, 2017)

Adam08ski said:


> dont buy a ready built one, I have heard rumours of badly pressed in bearings and terribly seated seals...


Exactly...Rumors...he possibly has first hand data to report so let's get it straight from the source.


----------



## jd548esco72 (Feb 27, 2017)

my 372 was built off parts from hz and machine dr-- it was not assembled or even a kit-- i assembled it bearings seals--everything--


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 27, 2017)

hours on it?


----------



## Adam08ski (Feb 27, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> Exactly...Rumors...he possibly has first hand data to report so let's get it straight from the source.


These were said 'rumours' from people on this site on said Chinese built 372's. Can't find the thread so I used the word 'rumours' rather than quotes...


----------



## jd548esco72 (Feb 27, 2017)

i didn't keep a log book on it-- my guess would be about 100 hours on the husky clone --

the 440 i built a year before probably has three or four times the running-- and the cylinder still looks good in it--

the china cylinders seem to hold up "good enough" for most use-- lately i have been running 50 to one mix in both saws-- they seem to like it so far--

i wouldn't sweat how long a china made jug last too much -- their easy to swap out and cheap- to replace if they fail--

my 372 clone is a 50mm-- i have threatened to put a 52mm jug on it-- but the thing is running and pulling so well-- i dare not mess with it--


















ha wot-- the ns440 built the same way has sen lots of use--


----------



## jd548esco72 (Feb 27, 2017)

*Any one builds Huztl / Farmertec 372's?*


here is some video of a FT build-- my 372 is much like his--

i think the proper question should be -- 'would you build another" -- in my case i would build another 440 or 372 if i needed another 70cc saw--


----------



## Adam08ski (Feb 27, 2017)

jd548esco72 said:


> *Any one builds Huztl / Farmertec 372's?*
> 
> 
> here is some video of a FT build-- my 372 is much like his--
> ...


I would quite happily build one of the Farmertec 660's if the wife would allow..


----------



## jd548esco72 (Feb 27, 2017)

i keep saying i'm gona build either a ms-361 or another 372- or 440-- or maybe a 460?-- but i don't need ANY more saws--lol

right now i'm in the middle of restoring a echo cs-620 that took a great fall-- so it is gonna be a while before i build another saw--

and i keep saying i want one of those ported hot saws--lol

i i wait till i blow one of these china dolls up-- it might be a while--before i build another-- i must have a case of CAD--

al gore says hes working on a vaccine--for it--lol


----------



## grack (Feb 27, 2017)

Adam08ski said:


> These were said 'rumours' from people on this site on said Chinese built 372's. Can't find the thread so I used the word 'rumours' rather than quotes...


Here's the two 365s i bought I've been running one hard for the past few weeks haven't had time to run the other one much they both have inspector sigs where they were tested absolutely no issues they ran fine out of the box but i like to modify i woods ported the 365 and it really woke up i bought two 372 huztl 50mm kits waiting on my round intake boots to come in but they look excellent good casting quality and transfers no cleaning up needed one didn't have the decomp tapped lol i am new to chinese saws but these things for now assembled 240.52 shipped aliexpress are hard to beat here's some saw and cylinder pics the 365 is a nice cylinder too.


----------



## grack (Feb 27, 2017)

cvx1170 said:


> Here are photo from what I have as extra if someone could help it will be much appreciated
> 
> 
> Bore is 52mm from huztl


Looks good did you get it finished i was too impatient lol it was hard for me to wait the 11 days it took mine to get here mine pulls a 24 full comp stihl rs great i have been cutting dead ash and its a sword on poplar lol i'm just going to change it out to a woods ported huztl 372 with oem wrist pin bearing and to find oem circlips that fit otherwise all chinese I've had good luck with the chinese rings over the years might try the huztl big bore later i'm ordering another one i bought three oem full wraps off bailey's and only have two 372's lol i hope you like yours as much as me.


----------



## Adam08ski (Feb 27, 2017)

grack said:


> Here's the two 365s i bought I've been running one hard for the past few weeks haven't had time to run the other one much they both have inspector sigs where they were tested absolutely no issues they ran fine out of the box but i like to modify i woods ported the 365 and it really woke up i bought two 372 huztl 50mm kits waiting on my round intake boots to come in but they look excellent good casting quality and transfers no cleaning up needed one didn't have the decomp tapped lol i am new to chinese saws but these things for now assembled 240.52 shipped aliexpress are hard to beat here's some saw and cylinder pics the 365 is a nice cylinder too.View attachment 561069
> View attachment 561070
> View attachment 561071


Hey don't get me wrong, I am not a hater of Chinese stuff. I have a farmertec 038 magnum cylinder. Looks rougher than oem but for sub $20 it has held up well so far and I cannot notice the difference in power output if any at all. All I am saying is if I had to chose either I would build it myself as I would be the one using it and I know that I have done stuff properly to what I want (well that could be crap, but I'd like to think I had done it properly) and hey I for one want a 660 kit.. but I would say farmertec parts seem better on quality than others. Ie golf pistons etc.


----------



## grack (Feb 27, 2017)

I wish there was a way to tell or order from certain manufacturers because the quality varies wildly lol but they all have improved I've bought cylinders in the past i had to spend time cleaning up or tapping threads before using not so much now it does seem huztl offer's the better china parts to be had which makes sense happier customers more sales less returns etc. My first china saw a kingpark 58cc 79.00 jobbie off ebay impressed everyone that ran it that and the hundreds of china part's ive used over the year's convinced me to try these 365s might not be for everyone but these kits or assembled saws are a lot of fun.


----------



## Adam08ski (Feb 27, 2017)

I think I like the idea of a full kit, non greasy, in front of the fire, no waiting for parts to appear on eBay, kinda like a house friendly man puzzle. My workshop is awful cold and unappealing in the winter nights..


----------



## grack (Feb 27, 2017)

For the average saw buyer a complete assembled saw make sense but for those that like to tinker these are great.


----------



## jd548esco72 (Feb 27, 2017)

there is a guy that bought one of those 'gray market" HU365s off flea-bay a while back -- he swapped in a big bore kit and he has posted a bunch of videos on you-tube of it running, er running quite well i might add--

i would post a link but i keep getting" bad file extension" -- but he has several videos of it-- one pulling a 30" or 32" bar in hardwood--

chinese 65cc HU65 chinease 365 big bore-- ect should find the links--

al-how, mat ward, mega nutt bull are the posters of these videos--

and then there is that hill top shop guy he has built several with a mix of parts--OEM and china--


----------



## grack (Feb 27, 2017)

I talked with mattward74 on youtube a little he likes the 372 clones that he imported and built but said the 380 he didn't like and gave it away kimballcody has some good vids of the clones too the 660 372 and 070 saws.


----------



## grack (Feb 27, 2017)

Hill top saw guy is weimedog aka afleetcommand on here and other forums i believe.


----------



## jd548esco72 (Feb 27, 2017)

yea i was gonna mention 'all fleet command" -- hill top saw--

he has videos on lots of 372s from all china to mix masters and X-torqs-- he has done a video of building a ms 361 and has done a lot of 660s--

i haven't done a lot of china saws-- maybe three a 372xp, a MS440 and a mix-master 440 -- i can say i'm happy with how they run-- most of my builds went a lot like the ones all fleet command did -- a few little snags -- mostly easy to fix-- 

i did notice that his 361 seemed to run out of the gate without garb issus---


----------



## grack (Feb 27, 2017)

The 036 turned out good he likes it he said it was the simplest saw to build.


----------



## Bedford T (Feb 27, 2017)

I would suspect you will see a huztl 272 kit very soon.


----------



## jd548esco72 (Mar 5, 2017)

people tend to be critical of china supplied chainsaw parts-- then ride around in a automobile that is made from 99% china parts!!

now i have ran husqvarnas, J-reds, stihl logging and pulpwooding for 30 years-- we had some real 'doozies' from husky-- like those X-torques with the plastic retainers on the main bearings-- 

i would take a china made bottom end over those plastic retained x-torque things any day--


----------



## Adam08ski (Mar 5, 2017)

I had a 371 oem bottom end, cylinder and piston, and carb. Built the rest including rear handle, chain brake, muffler, recoil, oiler etc (long list) was farmertec/huztl. It was a bit off colour to look at but ran and lasted and acted like an original. Nothing went wrong with it. Stupidly sold it.


----------



## grack (Mar 5, 2017)

jd548esco72 said:


> people tend to be critical of china supplied chainsaw parts-- then ride around in a automobile that is made from 99% china parts!!
> 
> now i have ran husqvarnas, J-reds, stihl logging and pulpwooding for 30 years-- we had some real 'doozies' from husky-- like those X-torques with the plastic retainers on the main bearings--
> 
> i would take a china made bottom end over those plastic retained x-torque things any day--


Not me i'm new to the china saws but have been very impressed I've used most of the pro saws and these will keep up with them a little tuning is all i did to my two 365s and they were good I'm putting ported 372 topends on them i actually am ordering two more one for me one for a friend the 365 is 233.27 shipped from aliexpress is a good deal i think.


----------



## Adam08ski (Mar 5, 2017)

So are these pre built from Ali express? I would possibly buy a built one and strip it just for the sheer hell of rebuilding it and then delete the base gasket and open the exhaust port and muffler and get them a little extra HP  I have a farmertec cylinder and piston with caber rings on my 038. I deleted the base gasket and ported the exhaust port and modded the muffler. Pulls a 25" bar buried in hard wood no problem. Can't knock the China parts for the price. I would always put better rings on and check the squish as with a gasket the cylinder in my 038 was bigger than OEM standard.


----------



## grack (Mar 5, 2017)

They are just a online store like ebay but you communicate directly with the actual distributor the whole transaction it was new to me but it went fine 11 day's from purchase to arrival it was several days to leave china fedex had it online from day two so it might not be for everyone waiting so long it does hold payment until you approve it when it arrives so you can try it out before allowing the payment to go through that's all i know about it.


----------



## grack (Mar 5, 2017)

In real time you can talk to the seller i did and he was very accurate in delivery time.


----------



## Adam08ski (Mar 5, 2017)

grack said:


> They are just a online store like ebay but you communicate directly with the actual distributor the whole transaction it was new to me but it went fine 11 day's from purchase to arrival it was several days to leave china fedex had it online from day two so it might not be for everyone waiting so long it does hold payment until you approve it when it arrives so you can try it out before allowing the payment to go through that's all i know about it.


I will look into this. Is this US or can this be done in the UK?


----------



## grack (Mar 5, 2017)

He ships worldwide it actually bigger than ebay they say i know in the comment's people from all over the world are on there seems legit because there was some complaining about shipping damage lol but this guy seemed to take care of issues.


----------



## Adam08ski (Mar 5, 2017)

grack said:


> He ships worldwide it actually bigger than ebay they say i know in the comment's people from all over the world are on there seems legit because there was some complaining about shipping damage lol but this guy seemed to take care of issues.


Have you got more pictures of the saw without the top cover etc. I am legit interested.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 5, 2017)

Personally I think it's much more fun to build from parts but I understand that it is not everyone's cup of tea. I just finished my 660 Huztl kit yesterday afternoon and tuned it a bit today. Very happy with it!

Sorry about all the wind noise. Filmed with my phone it's the best I could do.


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 5, 2017)

Adam08ski said:


> Have you got more pictures of the saw without the top cover etc. I am legit interested.


Strongly consider the MS440 clones also. They are around a half pound lighter and have a broader powerband. Can't really go wrong with the 365/372's though...either saw will tickle your fancy. Especially at those prices!


----------



## grack (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## grack (Mar 5, 2017)

Putting a ported 372 topend on it today.


----------



## grack (Mar 5, 2017)

Cake saws to mod virtually endless cheap part's supply.


----------



## Adam08ski (Mar 5, 2017)

To be honest I wanted a 372 kit from farmertec as I have a soft spot for husky 365/71/72's. I looked at the 660 but reasoned that anything 80cc plus is not really needed by me. But neither are 2 x 70cc saws that I have now. Lol.. I might fix this 044 of mine sell it and buy a 440/044 farmertec kit just to see what they are all about.. this makes perfect sense to me (no sense at all. Hahaha)


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 5, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> Personally I think it's much more fun to build from parts but I understand that it is not everyone's cup of tea. I just finished my 660 Huztl kit yesterday afternoon and tuned it a bit today. Very happy with it!
> 
> Sorry about all the wind noise. Filmed with my phone it's the best I could do.



Was that not an awesome feeling? Hearing that thing hit. You built it and it started. To me a whole nother feeling. Great job.


----------



## grack (Mar 5, 2017)

Adam08ski said:


> To be honest I wanted a 372 kit from farmertec as I have a soft spot for husky 365/71/72's. I looked at the 660 but reasoned that anything 80cc plus is not really needed by me. But neither are 2 x 70cc saws that I have now. Lol.. I might fix this 044 of mine sell it and buy a 440/044 farmertec kit just to see what they are all about.. this makes perfect sense to me (no sense at all. Hahaha)


I could always use another 257/262 i wish they made a kit lol this ones ported new everything piston bearings seals and one of my favorite's i usually use a 371/372 or 288 to fell with if i needed another saw i'd try one of the chinese 440s but i need to sell some saws first I've got like twenty lol and about a dozen customer's saws to finish.


----------



## Adam08ski (Mar 6, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> Personally I think it's much more fun to build from parts but I understand that it is not everyone's cup of tea. I just finished my 660 Huztl kit yesterday afternoon and tuned it a bit today. Very happy with it!
> 
> Sorry about all the wind noise. Filmed with my phone it's the best I could do.



Dude you have no chain on it..


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 6, 2017)

Adam08ski said:


> Dude you have no chain on it..


Never intended it to have a chain for the first startup. Only reason it even has a bar is that I find it easier to check oiler leaks and output that way.


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 6, 2017)

Not to mention balance and it eases cranking to have the bar in place. They even make a chain without cutters.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 7, 2017)

Haven't seen a shina BB 372 fail yet, except the one I put together with circlips tucked up inside the piston in a baggy. Lol.
They could be a softer alloy than OEM, but still good for 150 cords. Much better than any anemic stock 365 if you know how to file chain.
I got two 372 BB's loose out on the street, now owned by two woodticks who can't seem to kill them for some unknown reason.


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Apr 16, 2017)

I know this post is getting old, but I just put together a 365 kit. I ordered the 52mm top end, extra clutch, e clips, 2 extra drive sprockets and a few others. It was $262.11 total and took 11 days to recieve. Over all the machine work seems to have improved from comments I've read about huztl parts. The plastic isn't oem quality but will serve its purpose.
I haven't had a 372 yet so it took me around 6 hrs to complete. I made a .007 thick base gasket and ended up with .024 squish. Started with ease second pull. However with the high compression and big bore the decompresion valve is a must.
I will order again if a desirable kit presents itself.


----------



## Johnnybar (Apr 17, 2017)

Charlie Pendleton said:


> I know this post is getting old, but I just put together a 365 kit. I ordered the 52mm top end, extra clutch, e clips, 2 extra drive sprockets and a few others. It was $262.11 total and took 11 days to recieve. Over all the machine work seems to have improved from comments I've read about huztl parts. The plastic isn't oem quality but will serve its purpose.
> I haven't had a 372 yet so it took me around 6 hrs to complete. I made a .007 thick base gasket and ended up with .024 squish. Started with ease second pull. However with the high compression and big bore the decompresion valve is a must.
> I will order again if a desirable kit presents itself.


Right on the dinner table...you're my kinda guy!


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Apr 17, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> Right on the dinner table...you're my kinda guy!


Easier sometimes than working in the shop when you have little kids


----------



## Big_Wood (Apr 20, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> Haven't seen a shina BB 372 fail yet, except the one I put together with circlips tucked up inside the piston in a baggy. Lol.
> They could be a softer alloy than OEM, but still good for 150 cords. Much better than any anemic stock 365 if you know how to file chain.
> I got two 372 BB's loose out on the street, now owned by two woodticks who can't seem to kill them for some unknown reason.



they can't kill them cause you tuned them to 10.5k lol


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Apr 20, 2017)

Charlie Pendleton said:


> I know this post is getting old, but I just put together a 365 kit. I ordered the 52mm top end, extra clutch, e clips, 2 extra drive sprockets and a few others. It was $262.11 total and took 11 days to recieve. Over all the machine work seems to have improved from comments I've read about huztl parts. The plastic isn't oem quality but will serve its purpose.
> I haven't had a 372 yet so it took me around 6 hrs to complete. I made a .007 thick base gasket and ended up with .024 squish. Started with ease second pull. However with the high compression and big bore the decompresion valve is a must.
> I will order again if a desirable kit presents itself.



Little video of first idle.


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Apr 20, 2017)

Charlie Pendleton said:


> Little video of first idle.



 warmed up


----------



## grack (Apr 21, 2017)

Charlie Pendleton said:


> I know this post is getting old, but I just put together a 365 kit. I ordered the 52mm top end, extra clutch, e clips, 2 extra drive sprockets and a few others. It was $262.11 total and took 11 days to recieve. Over all the machine work seems to have improved from comments I've read about huztl parts. The plastic isn't oem quality but will serve its purpose.
> I haven't had a 372 yet so it took me around 6 hrs to complete. I made a .007 thick base gasket and ended up with .024 squish. Started with ease second pull. However with the high compression and big bore the decompresion valve is a must.
> I will order again if a desirable kit presents itself.


I ported two 50mm and 2 52mm huztl kits the 52s are a handful lol
I don't trust the Chinese decomps so i deleted them.
I will probably get oem decomps all 4 huztl cylinders are good runners but those big bores give them some needed torque.


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Apr 21, 2017)

That's the general consensus on those decompression valves I did like the way this decompressor was set into the cylinder the 1/8 inch hole is so small the decompressor parts couldn't make it to the Piston if it did come apart you would just lose compression. I'm planning on picking a oem valve up at the dealer.
I ported the cylinder as well (everything i know to do without changing transfer port timing anyway) and modified the muffler so I'm hoping this thing really runs I'm going to throw a chain on it tonight or tomorrow and run it through some would see what it does.
I was impressed with the factory ports they were surprisingly clean.


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (May 21, 2017)

Here's a little update video. I'm running a 28 inch bar as you can see almost buried in wood. I am running it a little rich for break in and show a little 4 stroking in the cut. Should run strong when broke in well.


----------



## grack (May 21, 2017)

Charlie Pendleton said:


> Here's a little update video. I'm running a 28 inch bar as you can see almost buried I wood. I am running it a little rich for break in and show a little 4 stroking in the cut. Should run strong when broke in well.



Looks good it took mine several tanks to seat in now i'm very happy with them use them all the time.


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Jun 28, 2017)

Ok so I've ported the cylinder to:
101 exoughst
121 transfer
80 intake
.021 squish
Caber rings
Muffler mod

Saw runs so much stronger than my prior video.


----------



## awful knawful (Jun 28, 2017)

372 kits are back on sale. 20%


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Jun 28, 2017)

awful knawful said:


> 372 kits are back on sale. 20%


Haha figures, I ordered a second kit 2 days before the last sale. If I ordered another I may be living in the shop. 
Good news is since my first kit they updated the ignition coil, built a sturdier fiber/plastic chain break cover and changed the fuel tank vent.


----------



## awful knawful (Jun 28, 2017)

anyone ever get one sent to Canada? Wonder if I should get one + 52mm big bore. Be a little stronger than my 268?


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 29, 2017)

Mine has only had about five tanks through it and it feels like a genuine one. Very pleased. It pulls better and feels smoother than my 044 and the farmertec 440 . I know it's all subjective and personal preference but this is my favorite fire wood saw, together with a genuine old 51 . Question is do I build another one with 50mm or 52mm?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 29, 2017)

Build one of each, why have to choose


----------



## Walter Glover (Nov 22, 2017)

Planning to order a kit for my Jonsered 670. Anyone have advice on this? To the best of my knowledge the 266 is the same saw? So a 268 kit is correct?
Stoked to try this out


----------



## TimTaylor (Nov 23, 2017)

Walter Glover said:


> Planning to order a kit for my Jonsered 670. Anyone have advice on this? To the best of my knowledge the 266 is the same saw? So a 268 kit is correct?
> Stoked to try this out


Do you have two screws holding the carb block on and two further screws holding the carb to the carb block? If so you might also need the carb block and bolts for the 268 where the bolts go right through the carb block and hold everything together. Otherwise it should work. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Glover (Nov 23, 2017)

Tim, my cylinder is a snout that the carb adapter is held by a double wrap of tie wire. So will need the block and longer bolts as you suggest. Now to locate the right bolts 
Huztl has the adapter block but no bolts afaik


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 23, 2017)

Walter Glover said:


> Tim, my cylinder is a snout that the carb adapter is held by a double wrap of tie wire. So will need the block and longer bolts as you suggest. Now to locate the right bolts
> Huztl has the adapter block but no bolts afaik


Are the ipls detailed enough to tell you what bolts are required?


----------



## Walter Glover (Nov 23, 2017)

Have not located an ipl for my old girl


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 23, 2017)

Walter Glover said:


> Have not located an ipl for my old girl



Have you asked here for one?


https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-beg-for-manuals-thread.68615/


----------



## Walter Glover (Nov 23, 2017)

Not yet. Was just looking at an online ipl but it was for a much newer saw mid 90s vintage 670 Champ. 
Will ask at your link
Thanks Bedford


----------



## Walter Glover (Nov 23, 2017)

I think i need to just get the parts to mount the carb to cylinder so will dig into 266/268 literature eh?


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 23, 2017)

Walter Glover said:


> I think i need to just get the parts to mount the carb to cylinder so will dig into 266/268 literature eh?


@tim taylor


----------



## TimTaylor (Nov 23, 2017)

Walter Glover said:


> I think i need to just get the parts to mount the carb to cylinder so will dig into 266/268 literature eh?


I can measure the bolts when I get home,I just went to a hardware store and bought socket head cap screws the correct size. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Glover (Nov 23, 2017)

Also does the carb block need a rubber cover to fit the crankcase? To seal carb box?


----------



## TimTaylor (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes.I'll photograph

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTaylor (Nov 24, 2017)

I don't have all of the bits to show the jonsered equivalent yet but here is a 61 being modded with the 272 bits, p&c from huztl.





















Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTaylor (Nov 24, 2017)

I forgot about the bridge to hold the air cleaner but if my memory holds, you would be able to use the upturn and filter from the Jonny. I wasn't very happy about how well the huztl carb block fitted the intake and carb shape but there is extra material and you can port match it easily.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTaylor (Nov 24, 2017)

New verses old





Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Glover (Nov 24, 2017)

Tim that makes it very clear. Ordered as much as Huztl carries About $40 us delivered.
Remaining parts, bolts and that barrier. Ordered a carb to allow running it without drilling a pulse port
Thank you for the pics!!


----------



## TimTaylor (Nov 24, 2017)

No problem,I would like to see pics or hear when you get it together. I should get the 272 fired up this weekend. Oddly this cylinder was threaded for 4mm bolts instead of the 5 mm ones all of the rest of them have had. It was a mess in the ports and externally as well although the plating looks good. Part of the fun making it run

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Glover (Nov 24, 2017)

Ordered bolts and manifold barrier on ebay so all parts to go.
Will make a thread when I get it all gathered up


----------



## TimTaylor (Nov 24, 2017)

It would be nice if huztl gathered up ALL of the bits farmertec make and made them available on the huztl site. I have bought bits for saws on eBay that huztl don't stock only for them to arrive in a farmertec bag. 


Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Glover (Nov 24, 2017)

Look forward to your 272 running eh! Want to see it in some wood


----------



## TimTaylor (Nov 24, 2017)

Show me yours and I'll show you mine.. [emoji16]

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTaylor (Nov 24, 2017)

Actually, seriously, do I need a youtube account to post video?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Glover (Nov 24, 2017)

I think so, will need to figure that out as well


----------



## Bigfoot907 (Dec 19, 2017)

Tickled pink with mine, a couple beers a few YouTube videos a parts diagram and she went together really nice. Cut for about 3 hours yesterday and wow she pulls really well, happy customer so far. I really want to do the 070 next “bbq saw” stare at it with the boys and make man noises.


----------



## Walter Glover (Dec 19, 2017)

I think I NEED one of these saws!!
Putting it together and maybe 'blue printing' it


----------



## Bigfoot907 (Dec 19, 2017)

Walter Glover said:


> I think I NEED one of these saws!!
> Putting it together and maybe 'blue printing' it


This was my first saw build, I will say that I am better then most and worse then some when it comes to wrenching on things “diesel mechanic” but overall it was fun for me. 
I ordered up a 070 and 180 kits, 070 is mine going to build the 180 with my nephew and let him have it. Blueprinting would be fun to keep a log book on the saw to see what kind of longevity/performance increase could be had.


----------



## Walter Glover (Dec 19, 2017)

I am leaning towards the MS360 or this Husky kit. Did it come in 72cc size? Confusing as they do offer 48, 50 and 52mm p&c for these huskys.
By blueprinting I am thinking more along the cleaning, dressing and matching things to be the best possible for what it is. Yes a log of fits etc and results would add to the fun. Have a 52mm Huztl p&c coming for my Jonsered 670. Finally had the gumption to sort it out in stock form and now wondering how it could possibly run better haha. Seems real perky the way it is.
Thanks for posting this saw and look forward to your other builds!
Walter


----------



## Bigfoot907 (Dec 19, 2017)

The 372 kit comes with a 50mm, I purchased a 52mm to play around with. “There’s no replacement for displacement”. My original plan for this saw was to mill with it, but bucking firewood with 70cc’s is a lot funner then 50cc’s.


----------



## Walter Glover (Dec 20, 2017)

That would make it 76.5cc eh?
Awesome upgrade


----------



## Bigfoot907 (Dec 20, 2017)

Not sure of the stroke but I have heard 75cc thrown around a few times. I'm going to lightly port it "Clean up the edges", and open up the muffler a bit but its pulling so well with the 50mm right now I think its going to be awhile before she see's the big bore.


----------



## Walter Glover (Dec 20, 2017)

Stroke 36mm

2.6x2.6x3.1416x3.6=76.45cc


----------



## Walter Glover (Jan 4, 2018)

Received my 52mm kit from Hiztl today
Gorgeous looking parts. Cylinder says made in Italy? Plating and ports appear perfect! Waiting on carb bolts and carb box seal. 
No decomp included but have a couple from coil orders hope one will fit
Should make a nice Jonsered 672 out of this bb stuff eh!
Fun fer shure


----------



## Bigfoot907 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hit 20 tanks about an hour ago, my splitter blew the motor so I have been a noodling fool. The knock off 372 sure produces some fine noodles... Been putting together my 070 kit, Ordered a 21" wide tip bar and a 46rs chain cannot wait to get it cutting.


----------



## smokey7 (Jan 5, 2018)

21" bar on a 070????? Seems like a waste to run that big ass saw with such a short bar. Bet you have to dog in hard or run no rakers to get it to clean up proper in the cut.


----------



## Bigfoot907 (Jan 5, 2018)

smokey7 said:


> 21" bar on a 070????? Seems like a waste to run that big ass saw with such a short bar. Bet you have to dog in hard or run no rakers to get it to clean up proper in the cut.



Really Hard, I welded a 4' chunk of 4" schedule 80 on the the bottom of the saw and extended the the throttle cable to the end. I get underneath the pipe with my squirt boom and give her hell wide open still can't get her to bog down she just EATS... Im going to thrown in a "Haha" just in case somebody thinks this might actually be true. 

In all seriousness I just wanted to see that tiny wide tip on a big fat saw, I'm sure its not going to be ideal but where I live an 18" tree is HUGE. Its going to be a usable BBQ saw, most guys out here didn't know saws get bigger then 70cc's. If all else fails all build my kid a mini 070 powered ratrod I suppose.


----------



## smokey7 (Jan 5, 2018)

The one and only 070 ive worked on drove me nuts with the governor. So i messed with it till i got some revs outta it. Didnt have a tach at the time but id guess it was doing close to 10k. Ran soooo much better the owner was super happy with how it ran. Still running today i might add. We both figured and hoped it was overbuilt and could handle the revs. My pops said it wouldnt last but that was 2 years ago and it lives on a mill. The owner had a 60x40 barn full wall to wall lumber from it.


----------



## Walter Glover (Feb 24, 2018)

Received Huztl parts to do up a 365 special to a 375 Huztl. Should be fun, parts look great so far.


----------



## Walter Glover (Feb 25, 2018)

Saw assembled and started today. Will go at a few cuts tomorrow yippee

Edit, owner failed chain filing 101. Crap cutters filed about half of new with depthers untouched. Zero chip load so must have been riding on this thing to cut period.
Back to shop for a filing and set depthers down 0.030".
Good to go.....


----------



## ammoaddict (May 27, 2018)

It looks like no new updates lately. How is everyone's kit saw doing? I am thinking about ordering one of these 365/372 kits.


----------



## Walter Glover (May 28, 2018)

Owner of the 372 i repaired loves it so if the rest of a kit saw is that good you will enjoy it for sure!!


----------



## ammoaddict (Jun 26, 2018)

Well I ordered the kit. Should be here in a few more days


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 26, 2018)

They are searching for the right 288xp. When they do you will have another iconic saw to build. I am not sure they are having much luck. It's hard to find a newish one.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jun 26, 2018)

I would do a 288xp if they offer it. I would really like to do a 346xp.


Bedford T said:


> They are searching for the right 288xp. When they do you will have another iconic saw to build. I am not sure they are having much luck. It's hard to find a newish one.



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Glover (Jul 9, 2018)

372 kit purchased yesterday. Hope it can compare to the MS380!


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 9, 2018)

Mine is here, but I haven't had a chance to start on it yet.


Walter Glover said:


> 372 kit purchased yesterday. Hope it can compare to the MS380!



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 9, 2018)

I purchased this Farmertec 365 kit on sale last month. My first ‘assemble from scratch’ Husky. 






I’ve built two MS361, two MS 660 and their MS380.

The IPL has a lot to be desired compared to a Stihl. The screw spec thing mostly. And my lack of understanding of the chain brake.




Disappointed I am with the performance. I have a MS310 that will keep up with it (20” bar/chain on both.). The creamsicle as also over a pound lighter.

Unless it moves soon on C’list we will look into piston crown clearance and ignition timing. The flywheel cast in ‘key’ is not confidence building.[emoji90]


----------



## Czed (Jul 9, 2018)

67L36Driver said:


> I purchased this Farmertec 365 kit on sale last month. My first ‘assemble from scratch’ Husky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raise the comp mine was low
Used a 268 popup
Didn't cut the base.
Really woke the saw up.
Pulls a 24 in hardwood with full comp chain easy.


----------



## Walter Glover (Jul 9, 2018)

What bore size comes in the kit?
I presume 50mm?


----------



## Czed (Jul 9, 2018)

Walter Glover said:


> What bore size comes in the kit?
> I presume 50mm?


50mm on the kits.
I bought a short block it was a 52mm big bore surprisingly


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 9, 2018)

67L36Driver said:


> I purchased this Farmertec 365 kit on sale last month. My first ‘assemble from scratch’ Husky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you check squish and compression?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfoot907 (Jul 9, 2018)

I must have got the “Herbie” of Chinese knockoff saw kits, have had nothing but good luck with my 372 kit she pulls a 28” full comp just fine.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 9, 2018)

ammoaddict said:


> Did you check squish and compression?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



I now see where the ponies went. [emoji848]





Piston crown clearance to combustion chamber roof squeezed solder to .060”. 

After two tanks of fuel, eight pulls on a cold engine barely made 125 psi. [emoji90]

And, no, I doubt I broke a ring.

IIRC the supplied base gasket measured .021” thick.


----------



## Walter Glover (Jul 9, 2018)

What is and where do you get the 268 popup piston? Looks like a great performance help!
I like that.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 9, 2018)

Did you use the base gasket? I built the ms660 kit and squish was .035 without base gasket. I didn't even try it with it. It had 145psi compression after intial start and 150 after about a tank of just heat cycling and testing.


67L36Driver said:


> I now see where the ponies went. [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 9, 2018)

Walter Glover said:


> What is and where do you get the 268 popup piston? Looks like a great performance help!
> I like that.


I would be interested in that as well. Although I bought the 52mm kit. The pop-up in the 50mm may be a better preformer.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 9, 2018)

ammoaddict said:


> Did you use the base gasket? I built the ms660 kit and squish was .035 without base gasket. I didn't even try it with it. It had 145psi compression after intial start and 150 after about a tank of just heat cycling and testing.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



No, I did not.

Your .035” clearance is in line with what I have here. .035 + .021 = .056”. I have .060”.

The 125 psi I have is more due to a cylinder and rings not quite ‘round’ I think.

Needs more run time.


----------



## carrbear (Jul 9, 2018)

Walt (weimedog) (afleetcommand) built a strong FT 372 50mm by decking the cylinder on a lathe.

https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...d-oem-x-torq-cookie-cuts.322308/#post-6612099


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 10, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> I would suspect you will see a huztl 272 kit very soon.



I hope they offer the 288xp kit next. I’d be all over it.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 10, 2018)

carrbear said:


> Walt (weimedog) (afleetcommand) built a strong FT 372 50mm by decking the cylinder on a lathe.
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...d-oem-x-torq-cookie-cuts.322308/#post-6612099



I don’t have a lathe.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 10, 2018)

Czed said:


> Raise the comp mine was low
> Used a 268 popup
> Didn't cut the base.
> Really woke the saw up.
> ...


My compression gauge is cracked too, but a lot worse than yours. I did it the very first time i used it, checking the ms660, it jerked it out of my fingers and it hit the felling spikes.


----------



## Czed (Jul 10, 2018)

ammoaddict said:


> My compression gauge is cracked too, but a lot worse than yours. I did it the very first time i used it, checking the ms660, it jerked it out of my fingers and it hit the felling spikes.


That one was free from a friend
It's just a cover doesn't affect anything.
I bought 2 that were junk
It's hard to find a good one.


----------



## Czed (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm sure someone on here makes popups
My friend can't until winter 
His job keeps him away from home.
Mine are ft 268 for the 50mm
And ft 272 for the bigbores.
Caber ring
The china rings haven't lasted long for me.


----------



## Walter Glover (Jul 10, 2018)

Are you using oem pistons? The ring on the China piston is pretty close to the top. Removing material gets awful close to locating pin. Imo decking the cylinder looks to be the way to go.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 11, 2018)

Czed said:


> That one was free from a friend
> It's just a cover doesn't affect anything.
> I bought 2 that were junk
> It's hard to find a good one.


I had an Accutron from advance Auto, it was crap. I bought the mityvac, used it once and cracked it but it still works.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Leafy (Jul 11, 2018)

Walter Glover said:


> Are you using oem pistons? The ring on the China piston is pretty close to the top. Removing material gets awful close to locating pin. Imo decking the cylinder looks to be the way to go.



The 272 pistons have a ton of meat above the ring land. If you get a jug that isn't ****ed like mine was you should only have to take like 30 thou off the piston. My big bore just was so ****ed up I took 40 thou off the squish band just to clean it up and I was able to run the 272 piston without a pop-up as long as I kept the base gasket, which in my case I wanted to anyways for intake timing. And now that jug has basically the timing I want and 9:1 compression because the combo chamber is tiny now.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jul 11, 2018)

@Czed , Looking for someone to give me an honest cost figure for building a complete aftermarket 372 pho. All parts (oem parts used, if any), shipping costs, total cost. Will try to build an oem saw, with as few am parts as possible, keeping price as close to AM saw as possible. Will take pictures of build and list donor saw cost and parts needed to make a reliable 372 pho. HL supply has a kit for 270.63 shipped to my door and I have used them several times for oem and am parts, good service and fast shipping. Purchased a fairly complete 372xt saw in running condition for $312 (have purchased them cheaper, but looks if nice condition) and will vacuum check case first, if case holds vacuum will replace rings, fuel line, impulse and any other needed parts. Figure if it ends up under $400 total, I am close with an oem saw.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 11, 2018)

Just how much does deleting a .021” base gasket affect the timing? Generally speaking.


----------



## Walter Glover (Jul 11, 2018)

Leafy said:


> The 272 pistons have a ton of meat above the ring land. If you get a jug that isn't ****ed like mine was you should only have to take like 30 thou off the piston. My big bore just was so ****ed up I took 40 thou off the squish band just to clean it up and I was able to run the 272 piston without a pop-up as long as I kept the base gasket, which in my case I wanted to anyways for intake timing. And now that jug has basically the timing I want and 9:1 compression because the combo chamber is tiny now.


You are correct on that piston! Checked one out of my 272xp and it has 0.090" of material above the locating pin. This piston with a new ring might get installed in the 372 Huztl.
Is there a layman's explanation of port timing? As in ports that cost performance etc?


----------



## Leafy (Jul 12, 2018)

67L36Driver said:


> Just how much does deleting a .021” base gasket affect the timing? Generally speaking.



About the same as taking 21 thou of the bottom of the intake and the tops of the exhaust and transfers. How much that is in degrees depends on where the ports are to begin with abs the stroke.


----------



## Walter Glover (Jul 12, 2018)

Watched a youtube vid by Matthew Olson, interesting wrt timing of ports. Most interesting was iirc he turns the engine bassackwards to get his numbers?
Anyhow he inspired me to print off a degree wheel and do some investigation also of note he has a pop up piston fitted to his 372 project saw!


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 12, 2018)

Well, I took a little time after work today to start on the kit. Got the crank in and case halves together, piston in and checked squish in 4 quadrants. It was .032 .033 .035 .036 This is NO base gasket. I didn't even try it with one. I was disappointed in this. I don't think I will be buying anymore of these kits.


----------



## Leafy (Jul 12, 2018)

ammoaddict said:


> Well, I took a little time after work today to start on the kit. Got the crank in and case halves together, piston in and checked squish in 4 quadrants. It was .032 .033 .035 .036 This is NO base gasket. I didn't even try it with one. I was disappointed in this. I don't think I will be buying anymore of these kits.



Is your squish W shaped also? If so you can do what I did and turn the squish area till its flat and run a 272 piston with a base gasket. And by turn I mean super glue some 120 grit to the 372 piston you're not going to use and chuck up a small piece of flat or square stock in a hand drill and jam some wood in the piston and spin the piston in the bore cleaning the filings out and replacing the sand paper as needed.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm not sure what you mean by W shaped. I already installed the cylinder with motoseal and no gasket. I'm gonna go ahead and build it as is. If it doesn't preform like I think it should, I may tear it back down later on.


Leafy said:


> Is your squish W shaped also? If so you can do what I did and turn the squish area till its flat and run a 272 piston with a base gasket. And by turn I mean super glue some 120 grit to the 372 piston you're not going to use and chuck up a small piece of flat or square stock in a hand drill and jam some wood in the piston and spin the piston in the bore cleaning the filings out and replacing the sand paper as needed.



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Leafy (Jul 12, 2018)

My squish band wasnt flat. Like if you cut it in half the cross section of the squish band would look like a W with it being high near the walls and in the middle and at the transition to the combo chamber.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 12, 2018)

Leafy said:


> My squish band wasnt flat. Like if you cut it in half the cross section of the squish band would look like a W with it being high near the walls and in the middle and at the transition to the combo chamber.


I see what you are saying now. I didn't look at mine that close. This is the 52mm cylinder. I didn't even open the 50mm. Maybe I should have checked it out too.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Leafy (Jul 12, 2018)

I didnt open my 50mm either.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 16, 2018)

Well, I was going to work on the saw a little this evening, I did a pressure test and pumped up to .6 and developed a leak. It's a fairly small leak but still a leak on the clutch side oil seal. It's leaking between the outer metal part of the seal and the case. I will have to order another seal and maybe use some sealer around the outer edge of the seal.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jul 16, 2018)

ammoaddict said:


> Well, I was going to work on the saw a little this evening, I did a pressure test and pumped up to .6 and developed a leak. It's a fairly small leak but still a leak on the clutch side oil seal. It's leaking between the outer metal part of the seal and the case. I will have to order another seal and maybe use some sealer around the outer edge of the seal.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


That happens a lot. You can apply Motoseal or whatever you use, apply vacuum for a short time and let it set up. As long as seal is not spinning in race. Then try pulling vacuum. Did you install o-ring?


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 16, 2018)

Yes, installed o ring. Just leaking in one small place on outer edge. I may have gouged the case a little when I took out the seals that we're pre installed. The seal went a little farther than I meant for it to. I wanted it flush with the outside but it's slightly below.


Duce said:


> That happens a lot. You can apply Motoseal or whatever you use, apply vacuum for a short time and let it set up. As long as seal is not spinning in race. Then try pulling vacuum. Did you install o-ring?



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 16, 2018)

I forgot to say thank you for the tip about pulling vacuum after I used the motoseal. That sounds like a good idea.


Duce said:


> That happens a lot. You can apply Motoseal or whatever you use, apply vacuum for a short time and let it set up. As long as seal is not spinning in race. Then try pulling vacuum. Did you install o-ring?



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jul 16, 2018)

ammoaddict said:


> Yes, installed o ring. Just leaking in one small place on outer edge. I may have gouged the case a little when I took out the seals that we're pre installed. The seal went a little farther than I meant for it to. I wanted it flush with the outside but it's slightly below.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I use a washer that is larger than case opening and will slide on crank. Place seal in position, slide washer on crank, resting on seal and set with long socket. Seal sets flush every time, so far. Good luck with build.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks again.


Duce said:


> I use a washer that is larger than case opening and will slide on crank. Place seal in position, slide washer on crank, resting on seal and set with long socket. Seal sets flush every time, so far. Good luck with build.



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## paul99 (Jul 19, 2018)

Has anyone ever had issues with the case gasket leaking on these kits? used mine last weekend but after a short break it started up and smoked badly... sure enough oil was weeping into the crankcase.

I split the cases, couldn't see anything wrong. The mating surfaces looked ok and flat so cleaned them up and put a new gasket in this time smeared each side with 1184. Admittedly I didn't wait long enough for the 1184 to set up totally but a low pressure test shows an air leak into the oil tank (bubbles showing at the end of the oil feed pipe).

It's a bit baffling. Before I split it down again I'll leave it overnight with full tank of bar oil in just to see if the gasket swells a little and seals but I'm not holding my breath...

Scrap that idea I couldn't leave it, knowing I might not get a chance to look at it again for a while, I decided to split it again. This time I rushed less, had a real good look and got to the bottom of it... in my haste the first time and convinced it could only really be the case gasket I overlooked the real problem....











That definitely wasn't there when I assembled it. It looks like the powder coat was covering it up and sealed it hence why it initially passed a pressure / vac test but with a bit of heat and vibration the powder coat let go causing the leak .

I've messaged Huztl hopefully they will get me sorted. I'll keep you posted...


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 19, 2018)

paul99 said:


> Has anyone ever had issues with the case gasket leaking on these kits? used mine last weekend but after a short break it started up and smoked badly... sure enough oil was weeping into the crankcase.
> 
> I split the cases, couldn't see anything wrong. The mating surfaces looked ok and flat so cleaned them up and put a new gasket in this time smeared each side with 1184. Admittedly I didn't wait long enough for the 1184 to set up totally but a low pressure test shows an air leak into the oil tank (bubbles showing at the end of the oil feed pipe).
> 
> ...


Oh my, that's not good. How do you think that happened, shipping damage?
Yes let us know what they say. I hope they take care of you.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## paul99 (Jul 21, 2018)

ammoaddict said:


> Oh my, that's not good. How do you think that happened, shipping damage?
> Yes let us know what they say. I hope they take care of you.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



No not shipping damage simply just a bad casting.. I believe cooling too quick can result in cracks like this. To be fair to Huztl they like me couldn't have known about the crack but how their suppliers didn't notice it and reject it before powder coating is a mystery.

I think I may now be past the seemingly usual automated / semi automated responses along the lines of can you supply photos (even though I already had), have you tried the part does it work? and can you describe the issue (as if I hadn't first time around) so I'm now waiting on a proper response...


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 21, 2018)

Yes, its ridiculous what you have to go through to get a bad part replaced or refunded from China. It's not just huztl. I went through the same deal when I ordered a new Chinese carburetor for my old Toyota truck. It would not run. Cranked beautifully, but would not run. After 15 days of communication and sending pictures and videos. I finally got 100 of my 125 dollars back and kept the carb for parts. I had to get eBay involved to get that
I wish you the best on your situation.


paul99 said:


> No not shipping damage simply just a bad casting.. I believe cooling too quick can result in cracks like this. To be fair to Huztl they like me couldn't have known about the crack but how their suppliers didn't notice it and reject it before powder coating is a mystery.
> 
> I think I may now be past the seemingly usual automated / semi automated responses along the lines of can you supply photos (even though I already had), have you tried the part does it work? and can you describe the issue (as if I hadn't first time around) so I'm now waiting on a proper response...



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Leafy (Jul 21, 2018)

Aliexpress is much better for that stuff. A lot of the sellers seem just like small businesses and they also don't get their money until you receive and inspect the product.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 21, 2018)

Just playing the devil’s advocate.

Pressing in the crankshaft cold with the case half not correctly supported could easily cause that crack. [emoji848]


----------



## paul99 (Jul 21, 2018)

67L36Driver said:


> Just playing the devil’s advocate.
> 
> Pressing in the crankshaft cold with the case half not correctly supported could easily cause that crack. [emoji848]



I'm sure it could... but no press was involved nor could it explain how the powder coat has penetrated into the crack...


----------



## roy wilson (Jul 22, 2018)

Leafy said:


> The 272 pistons have a ton of meat above the ring land. If you get a jug that isn't ****ed like mine was you should only have to take like 30 thou off the piston. My big bore just was so ****ed up I took 40 thou off the squish band just to clean it up and I was able to run the 272 piston without a pop-up as long as I kept the base gasket, which in my case I wanted to anyways for intake timing. And now that jug has basically the timing I want and 9:1 compression because the combo chamber is tiny now.


i,m building a hutzl 372 with 52 mm kit and also have the 272 52 mm kit ,i saw this post and you mentioned about the squish and material removed from the 272 piston , they are windowed pistons compared to the 372 piston so do they work the same or is there less efficiency compared to the 272 cylinder, due to less volume pushed down , i will be removing 30 thou off 52 mm 372 cyl anyway but might try your setup instead , what do you think ?


----------



## Leafy (Jul 22, 2018)

Mine results in a brutal amount of compression. Not possible to start without the decomp. I'm considering building like a piston stuffer, basically model up a thing that I can print from nylon to fill the piston up to have it make more case compression that the factory piston.


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 23, 2018)

paul99 said:


> I'm sure it could... but no press was involved nor could it explain how the powder coat has penetrated into the crack...



Paul, were you pulling the case halves together with the screws? 

Here's a vid on how to do it without risking the bearings or the case, or using heat or cold


----------



## paul99 (Jul 23, 2018)

Mattyo said:


> Paul, were you pulling the case halves together with the screws?
> 
> Here's a vid on how to do it without risking the bearings or the case, or using heat or cold




I put all my cases together with a pulling tool I made a few years ago which works on the exact same principle as in your video but not quite so fancy (more along afleetcommands version).

Not that the method of assembly would have made any difference in this case... on careful examination it's clear the crack was present on leaving the foundry. The lack of quality control resulted in it being covered up with powder coat instead of being rejected.


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 23, 2018)

I have had a bunch of hutzl cases now....all different models. All have been fine...with the exception of random weirdness (372 impulse nipple in the wrong location). This is new and unfortunate. How far does the crank go? Can you grind on the powder coat a bit and chase that crack?


----------



## paul99 (Jul 23, 2018)

Mattyo said:


> I have had a bunch of hutzl cases now....all different models. All have been fine...with the exception of random weirdness (372 impulse nipple in the wrong location). This is new and unfortunate. How far does the crank go? Can you grind on the powder coat a bit and chase that crack?



Yep it's definitely unusual this is the 4th Huztl kit I've done the others were spot on especially the crankcases. I've not ever come across any other mention of similar before either. The crack extends to the very left edge of the second photo at least and I suspect will go even further if the powder coat is scraped off. That will be something I will get onto when I get it sorted with Huztl... as it is they can inspect it for themselves and see that the crack was covered up.


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 23, 2018)

Although interesting to us I imagine hutzl won't care that much. Odds are it'll be cheapest just to get a new set of cases and move on. Best of luck with your build!


----------



## roy wilson (Jul 23, 2018)

Leafy said:


> Mine results in a brutal amount of compression. Not possible to start without the decomp. I'm considering building like a piston stuffer, basically model up a thing that I can print from nylon to fill the piston up to have it make more case compression that the factory piston.


hmm sounds good , might add more weight to the piston so might be rod stretch and maybe fatigue , i,ll weigh the pistons in gramms and see the difference , the 52 mm kit seems quite heavy but no idea of the OEM weight as i dont have one , ligher is always better , thats why forged pistons are always better , better structure and more machining so less stress on crank and rod / bearings , higher compression must add stress , but usually is fine to a limit from manufaturing road cars to race cars


----------



## Leafy (Jul 23, 2018)

Iirc the 52mm bore 272 piston is lighter than the 365 piston. And my piston suffer would be hollow nylon, only a couple grams of weight.


----------



## Czed (Jul 23, 2018)

Leafy said:


> Mine results in a brutal amount of compression. Not possible to start without the decomp. I'm considering building like a piston stuffer, basically model up a thing that I can print from nylon to fill the piston up to have it make more case compression that the factory piston.


Yes it is possible
Without the decomp
But you really have to want to 
Start them.


----------



## Walter Glover (Jul 28, 2018)

Going to town to pickup a parcel )

Edit
Parcel in hand. Notice was dated 11 days after order to Canada. Not bad


----------



## Walter Glover (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Leafy (Jul 28, 2018)

Finally got mine running well. Hard to hear 4 stroking on this one.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 28, 2018)

Well I finally got mine together. Took 9 pulls to pop, ran on 10th. Started right back up one pull. I will mess with it more next week. I just had to see if it would run.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Leafy (Jul 28, 2018)

Now that mine has most of a tank through it, when cold it pops on the first one and starts 2nd or 3rd. This thing either has a much bigger gas tank than in used to or its a fuel sipper. I did some noodles before that vid to warm it up and tune the carb, that vid, and dropped 3 8" trees (in the way of dropping some dead wood), limed and bucked. Still had gas in the tank when I had to run into the house from the random downpour.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 28, 2018)

I watched your video. Sounds good. I don't have a bar and chain for mine yet. I just got it together and had to hear it pop. I have a small mount woodland pro bar, I don't know if it can be modified to fit this saw or not. I haven't looked at it yet.


Leafy said:


> Now that mine has most of a tank through it, when cold it pops on the first one and starts 2nd or 3rd. This thing either has a much bigger gas tank than in used to or its a fuel sipper. I did some noodles before that vid to warm it up and tune the carb, that vid, and dropped 3 8" trees (in the way of dropping some dead wood), limed and bucked. Still had gas in the tank when I had to run into the house from the random downpour.



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Leafy (Jul 28, 2018)

Just buy a large mount woodland pro, or if you're inpatient I think you can get a husky branded one at tractor supply for a little more money.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 28, 2018)

Leafy said:


> Just buy a large mount woodland pro, or if you're inpatient I think you can get a husky branded one at tractor supply for a little more money.


I'm not impatient. I just have this bar that I'm not using and didn't know if it could be modified or not. I've seen some husky brand.050 bars on eBay for $55 for a 24". The one I have is a 20. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Glover (Jul 29, 2018)

Wanting a T27 extra long driver bit I made one from a Huztl wrench and a pressed on section milled to 1/4" hex. Now torque for cylinder bolts is possible.

Edit: not one torx fastener on this Husky! Oh well stihl good for some saws.


----------



## Walter Glover (Jul 30, 2018)

Tore into the box of parts. Man a bunch of screws to sort out! IPL needs printing out i spose
All looks good so far. I wonder how they install a crank with seals in the way? Might make a sleeve for PTO side
Bought extra seals just in case
One bug the oil adjuster spring is toast after i tried to make it fit. Any tips on that one? Might get an OEM spring


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 30, 2018)

Walter, there is a full build on my youtube channel. and ...imho, i tear those seals out to install the crank.


----------



## Leafy (Jul 30, 2018)

Why though? It's not like they're going to be pushed any differently than when you install the seals after and the crank to bearing fit isn't very tight so you don't need to press only on the inner races.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 30, 2018)

Yes, unlike a Stihl crank,there are no large steps in the surface.[emoji106]


----------



## Walter Glover (Jul 30, 2018)

So pulled crank into clutch side
Spacers over seal pushing on case. Used clutch as puller and squeaked it home. Pretty tight fit imo. No apparent bearing damage. Need a case splitter for bearings later. Had a spare pump so robbed that little wire on adjuster and installed it correctly.


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 30, 2018)

The reason you pull the seals is two fold. One...so you can pull the crank through the bearing whilst only puthing pressure on the inner race. Two....if you invert the seal during the install you won't know it until you vac test the saw because that spring will have popped out of the seal. 

The third reason is that I don't trust the china seals


----------



## Leafy (Jul 30, 2018)

How are you going to invert the seal? It's going the other way. And like I said, pushing on the inner races is overrated.


----------



## Walter Glover (Jul 30, 2018)

Bottom end and cylinder together now
Has 0.060" squish as assembled


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 30, 2018)

That's what mine had with the gasket. .035 without. I only started it a couple times so far. Haven't tried to tune it yet. Has 150 psi.


Walter Glover said:


> Bottom end and cylinder together now
> Has 0.060" squish as assembled



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 30, 2018)

Leafy said:


> How are you going to invert the seal? It's going the other way. And like I said, pushing on the inner races is overrated.



If you try to pull the crank through the bearing with the seal already installed...you can pucker the seal. ...and you won't know it until you do the vac test.

And ...#2 ....I disagree


----------



## Leafy (Jul 30, 2018)

But that's the same direction as putting in the seal with the crank installed.

If the crank and bearings were a tighter fit I'd agree. But mine at least pulled together with minimal effort.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 30, 2018)

Use the kitchen oven at 275 degrees and the ice maker in the freezer and things fall together. [emoji106]


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 30, 2018)

Leafy said:


> But that's the same direction as putting in the seal with the crank installed.
> 
> If the crank and bearings were a tighter fit I'd agree. But mine at least pulled together with minimal effort.



Ah....now we are getting somewhere. The difference being that when you already have a crank installed....installation of the seal afterwards can be done with a shim so you can be sure to avoid puckering the seal. ...and I can prove it.

Go to the 430 ish mark ...at least doing it this way I know for sure I didn't invert the seal.






With respect to the bearings being tight or not on the crankshaft. ...if it's not a press fit the crank will spin in the inner race and ruin the crank. Then you'll have too much play and a leak. I've spent plenty of time installing bearings with heat and cold...no more of that for me. that and it just drives me crazy to put lateral forces on bearings. Nuff said...best of luck with your build however you do it


----------



## Walter Glover (Jul 30, 2018)

All together with an 18" bar mounted for now. Squirt in the carb, pops so choke on, fired and running carb screws at 1 turn each. Idles, revs and back to idle cleanly. Starts in about a foot of rope! Schweet!! Starting without decomp not bad. Easier for sure using it.
Happy so far


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 30, 2018)

Walter Glover said:


> All together with an 18" bar mounted for now. Squirt in the carb, pops so choke on, fired and running carb screws at 1 turn each. Idles, revs and back to idle cleanly. Starts in about a foot of rope! Schweet!! Starting without decomp not bad. Easier for sure using it.
> Happy so far


Did you use your base gasket?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Glover (Jul 30, 2018)

ammoaddict said:


> Did you use your base gasket?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Yes I used the gasket. I think machining the cylinder is how i would get it reduced. Want to dyno the saws as built once the dyno is built haha


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 30, 2018)

I didn't use the gasket because I didn't think .060 squish would preform very well. Did you use the 50mm cylinder? I used the ,52. Now I'm thinking I should have at least put it on and checked squish with it as well.


Walter Glover said:


> Yes I used the gasket. I think machining the cylinder is how i would get it reduced. Want to dyno the saws as built once the dyno is built haha



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Glover (Jul 30, 2018)

This is the 50mm cylinder
Will order a 52 to evaluate as well later down the road


----------



## Walter Glover (Jul 31, 2018)

Cold start five pulls with choke popped then choke off running. Pretty normal?


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 31, 2018)

I would say so, I just fired mine up a while ago, was going to tune it, but started pouring down rain. It popped on 3rd pull choked, took 2 more choke off to run. Carb is still set where I set it initially 1 1/4 turns out on both needles.


Walter Glover said:


> Cold start five pulls with choke popped then choke off running. Pretty normal?



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## cedar rat (Jul 31, 2018)

Just finishing the Huztl 372 kit + 52mm P&C, everything went together great. With one little exception, the chain brake would not disengage. After taking the handle off, we had to work hard with a pair vise grips to engage / dis engage the brake. The spring was so stiff that it felt like the plastic brake handle was going to break before disengaging. We cut and taper ground the spring, we took off 1 1/2 coils, which lowered tension, now the plastic handle works great!

Maybe Huztl upgraded to air rifle springs? lol's

If the spring won't bend sideways during the install, it's a real tough pita to get installed and the brake handle won't move when your done, you too may have the upgraded spring!

Just mixed up some more gas and fired her up the first time, six pulls and she popped, on the next pull she ran. With the big bore and muffler mod, she sounds pretty bad to the bone.

Time to tune her up and Huztl up some firewood!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 31, 2018)

Are the Huztl kits worth very much when you get them built? I rebuilt my 372xp using just a handful of Chinese parts and didn't figure it would sell very well....


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 31, 2018)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Are the Huztl kits worth very much when you get them built? I rebuilt my 372xp using just a handful of Chinese parts and didn't figure it would sell very well....


I wouldn't think there would be much of a market for them, but I have seen the HUS 365 on eBay for around 250. I don't know how many they sell though.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozhoo (Jul 31, 2018)

cedar rat said:


> Just finishing the Huztl 372 kit + 52mm P&C, everything went together great. With one little exception, the chain brake would not disengage...



That problem is usually caused by incorrectly installing the grommet on the cylinder cover vice installing it into the cylinder. If incorrect, it will space the cylinder cover up just high enough to make the brake handle hang.


----------



## cedar rat (Jul 31, 2018)

I can buy a Huztl 660 shipped for less than the cost of a new MS 180 e locally, I can buy 2 or 3 Huztls for the price of one well used and abused MS 066. 

Not sure about resale value of $200 t0 $300 saws, but there is lots of working value in owning and operating these $300 saws


----------



## cedar rat (Jul 31, 2018)

Ozhoo said:


> That problem is usually caused by incorrectly installing the grommet on the cylinder cover vice installing it into the cylinder. If incorrect, it will space the cylinder cover up just high enough to make the brake handle hang.
> 
> View attachment 666261



Thanks for your input; my first thought was plastic was catching somewhere, but.

We took off the plastic brake handle and used vise grips to move the steel lever the handle attaches to. The spring I received was overly strong and made it very difficult to move the brake even with the vise grips, and it made an excessively loud snap when released. 

The spring in my recent kit _(arrived last week)_ had a HD spring, that would not allow the brake to disengage.

I cut the spring and it's working just fine.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 31, 2018)

I was just kinda wondering about the prices of the 372 saws and whether it would be worthwhile to build a few just to sell. I already have a good 362 and a 372 to use. I might look into the 660 kit though as it doesn't cost much more than the 372 and might sell better around here..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 31, 2018)

cedar rat said:


> I can buy a Huztl 660 shipped for less than the cost of a new MS 180 e locally, I can buy 2 or 3 Huztls for the price of one well used and abused MS 066.
> 
> Not sure about resale value of $200 t0 $300 saws, but there is lots of working value in owning and operating these $300 saws


 Yeah, I don't guess the wood knows what it's being cut with..


----------



## Leafy (Aug 1, 2018)

I don't think there's really a market for them when assembled. They're jig saw puzzles for men that happen to cut wood when you're done. Tinkering is required on them even when they're done and they are going to have a shorter life between rebuilds


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 1, 2018)

Leafy said:


> I don't think there's really a market for them when assembled. They're jig saw puzzles for men that happen to cut wood when you're done. Tinkering is required on them even when they're done and they are going to have a shorter life between rebuilds


 Plus most buyers prefer OEM stuff on their purchases. Any hint of aftermarket and they shy away.


----------



## ammoaddict (Aug 1, 2018)

Leafy said:


> I don't think there's really a market for them when assembled. They're jig saw puzzles for men that happen to cut wood when you're done. Tinkering is required on them even when they're done and they are going to have a shorter life between rebuilds


Yeah, I think the only people that would buy would be a friend that actually saw it run and knew what is was.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ammoaddict (Aug 1, 2018)

Ozhoo said:


> That problem is usually caused by incorrectly installing the grommet on the cylinder cover vice installing it into the cylinder. If incorrect, it will space the cylinder cover up just high enough to make the brake handle hang.
> 
> View attachment 666261


That grommet was missing from my kit. Should I get one?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozhoo (Aug 1, 2018)

ammoaddict said:


> That grommet was missing from my kit. Should I get one?



You'll prolly end up melting the front of the cylinder cover without one. Not the end of the world if you're using a farmertec cover. If you're running an OEM cover, I'd get the grommet.


----------



## Walter Glover (Aug 1, 2018)

OEM $1200
Huztl $400

3:1 cost
Priceless


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 1, 2018)

I think you can buy the Huztl for a little over $200 plus shipping if you don't mind assembling it..


----------



## Walter Glover (Aug 1, 2018)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I think you can buy the Huztl for a little over $200 plus shipping if you don't mind assembling it..


Talking selling. Ifn it was me selling i want 400 for it seein it is $300 landed with shipping Cdn


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 1, 2018)

Yeah, I wasn't sure since I saw the sale price, figured they are higher now..


----------



## ammoaddict (Aug 2, 2018)

A strange thing happened to my kit saw. I don't have a bar and chain to fit it yet so I have just been cranking it up and letting it run for a few minutes when I would get time. It's been cranked 7 or 8 times now. I haven't tried to tune because I didn't want to review it too high with no b&c. I turned the H&L needles 1 1/4 turns out before I installed the carb. I cranked it day before yesterday and it was running and then died. I tried cranking it back but it would fire up and then die. It started raining so I put it back up. I got it out today and it would not start. I started taking the carb off, thought maybe it got something sucked up in it. I got it loose and pulled the grommet off and the H needle was completely out of the carb and stuck inside the grommet. I put it back together and it fired up. I thought that was very strange, never had a card needle come out on it's own.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 3, 2018)

Is the saw out of balance or something?


----------



## ammoaddict (Aug 3, 2018)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Is the saw out of balance or something?


I didn't look at it closely, but I would guess the spring might be too short and not holding tension on the needle or too large diameter and going over the stop.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## paul99 (Aug 3, 2018)

As a follow up to my cracked case half issue.... I went back and forth emailing Huztl answering their questions, it takes a while as it seems to be one question per email and time difference effectively means you get one email per day.

Anyway the end result is Huztl sent me out a replacement case half to replace the bad one which arrived in the post this morning... 


I know some have had issues with their customer service but in this case I really can't fault them.
If time allows I'll have the 372BB back up and running tomorrow


----------



## Czed (Aug 3, 2018)

paul99 said:


> As a follow up to my cracked case half issue.... I went back and forth emailing Huztl answering their questions, it takes a while as it seems to be one question per email and time difference effectively means you get one email per day.
> 
> Anyway the end result is Huztl sent me out a replacement case half to replace the bad one which arrived in the post this morning... View attachment 666618
> 
> ...


They redesigned the website livechat
Is a option
Might be better or worse to deal with them now
Lol


----------



## Walter Glover (Aug 4, 2018)

Paul that is great customer service imo
Get er runnin


----------



## paul99 (Aug 4, 2018)

Walter Glover said:


> Paul that is great customer service imo
> Get er runnin


I couldn't agree more Walter!

I put the saw back together this afternoon. Passed a pressure / vac test with flying colours but I'll leave the 1184 to set up overnight before running it...


----------



## ammoaddict (Aug 6, 2018)

paul99 said:


> As a follow up to my cracked case half issue.... I went back and forth emailing Huztl answering their questions, it takes a while as it seems to be one question per email and time difference effectively means you get one email per day.
> 
> Anyway the end result is Huztl sent me out a replacement case half to replace the bad one which arrived in the post this morning... View attachment 666618
> 
> ...


How long did this process take? I sent them an email about some bad parts I received with my 660 kit. It took 3 days for them to ask for pictures. I sent pictures, 2 days later I got another email asking for more details about the problems. I replied. It's been a week since then and I have not received any response from them.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## paul99 (Aug 7, 2018)

ammoaddict said:


> How long did this process take? I sent them an email about some bad parts I received with my 660 kit. It took 3 days for them to ask for pictures. I sent pictures, 2 days later I got another email asking for more details about the problems. I replied. It's been a week since then and I have not received any response from them.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



I sent the first message through their website on 19th July the last email I had from them (to say they were going to dispatch a replacement case half) was on 27th... the part arrived in the post on the 3rd August.

So 8 days or so to get a replacement dispatched and another 7 days to arrive. Seems strange them taking so long to respond in your case.


----------



## ammoaddict (Aug 7, 2018)

paul99 said:


> I sent the first message through their website on 19th July the last email I had from them (to say they were going to dispatch a replacement case half) was on 27th... the part arrived in the post on the 3rd August.
> 
> So 8 days or so to get a replacement dispatched and another 7 days to arrive. Seems strange them taking so long to respond in your case.


Me too, I don't know what is going on.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

